# Landing question...



## ealbers (Nov 12, 2008)

OK, my family has received our passports back from canada with the stamp, and we can land anytime upto June of this year (after which we have to re-apply)...

Can I still visit my farm in canada without actually 'landing'?

I'd like to head up and check on some things at the house in northern ontario, but am not prepared to actually 'land' when I drive over the border....

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ealbers said:


> OK, my family has received our passports back from canada with the stamp, and we can land anytime upto June of this year (after which we have to re-apply)...
> 
> Can I still visit my farm in canada without actually 'landing'?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can enter as a visitor without activating your visa.


----------

